# Whos Up for a Micro fun grow?



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello everyone and Happy Growing..its that time again where I like to add a  little fun into my season...Many have played along and hope to attract some new folks to join in...heres the rules...( allways rules )

1...12oz can( beer/soda/food)

2.  can be clone or seed

3... soil or Hydro

4  Have Fun 


So lets get some Dank Cans up in here:icon_smile: 

Im useing a 12oz Bud Light lime can..its Green


Dropping My Bean in water right Now:bolt:


take care and be safe


----------



## Locked

I will dig a fem bean out of my stash and join in 4u....gotta choose a cool can first.


----------



## Roddy

Hmmmm...could be fun, will see what I can do!


----------



## dman1234

I have a couple clones i was going to have to chuck so i will pick one and play along.


----------



## dman1234

i just realized 12 ounces is 355ml thats a standard pop or beer can, how are we going to do that?
i thought it was atleast a tallboy, LOL


----------



## bho_expertz

Going to put one fem seed germinating but will do 12/12 on her ... Going to choose which one. Good call 4u. :aok:


----------



## Roddy

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i just realized 12 ounces is 355ml thats a standard pop or beer can, how are we going to do that?
> i thought it was atleast a tallboy, LOL



Well, first you chug, then you plant....simple! :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz

Choosen ... Dinafem Seeds Super Silver. Cu later aligator going to get the can .

Hit it :48:


----------



## Rosebud

That is tiny...how bout a coffee can? I am in!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

I was just researching some microgrows last night & wondering why one hasnt been done here in awhile.

Im in.


----------



## Locked

Worst part will be watering 5 times a day in flower.....


----------



## bho_expertz

Needed to choose other ... *Dinafem Seeds White Siberian* (shorter flowering time )


----------



## bho_expertz

In paper towel already :hubba:


----------



## Roddy

Gonna go from clone and flip quickly! Maybe a nice Pineapple Express? This will be a first for me, might even learn a thing or two.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for playing along everyone..These are a lot of fun and yes we learn lots...Some will make it as some will Not:rofl:  its all in fun and learning

*Rose*..Ive done many of these now and is a great way to pass the time while our BIG Ladies grow...Smallest one Ive grown in now is a pill bottle..Ive tried a thimble but have only got it to second set leaf:doh:  heres a link to one we did here
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33883


----------



## bho_expertz

Scary at least :doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Roddy said:
			
		

> Well, first you chug, then you plant....simple! :rofl:


 


:aok:   Just waiting for 9am...then its Chug a lug :hubba:


----------



## Roddy

Would a 12 oz glass work?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Sure *Roddy *as long as its 12 ounces..how ya gonna put drain holes in?..Ive had some grows where we didnt have drain holes..You better have ya pacience hat on:rofl:   I forsee a drowning..lol...


----------



## BlueNose

I'll bite. Just put 2 seeds in water


----------



## Roddy

Not actually glass lol, plastic cup would have been a better way to say it...

Maybe we should do a SUPER grow as well, go big. Like maybe a 20gal pot? LMAO, would be good fun for those with the room.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Michigan has those 5cent deposits on cans. Roddy refusing to waste that money. :laugh:


----------



## Roddy

10 cents....

Actually, just lazy and want a nice sized hole!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Michigan has those 5cent deposits on cans. Roddy refusing to waste that money. :laugh:


 
Cheap turd


----------



## Roddy

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so i will be using a coke can with a very sickly train wreck clone. I am going to clean your clock 4U.


----------



## Roddy

How do you know 4U's clock is in need of cleaning?


----------



## Rosebud

I can tell.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Sounds fun Ill play along. 

Itll be a jack 47 or lemon skunk who knows lol.  Whichever one i have an extra clone of.


----------



## SunWolf

I was in on a 12 oz. can grow a year or so ago...till my basement ac went out and the heat destroyed my entire grow.  :cry: 



I don't drink Mr.Pibb from a can any more, so it'll have to kidnap one of my hubby's Coors cans this time!!

I dropped one of DNA's "RockLock" femmed seeds I got as a freebie from Herbie's.  Here's the writeup on her:



> DNA Genetics RockLock Feminised Seeds Specs
> 
> Type: 	80% Indica / 20% Sativa
> Specifics: 	Warlock x Rockstar
> Indoor Flowering time: 	8 weeks
> 
> Rocklock Cannabis Seeds are the perfect mix of heavy Indicas, finishing in just 8 weeks.  For anyone wanting big Indica yields of heavy medicinal head stash, this is the plant for you! Good for high density planting, large crystal covered buds and resin production.
> 
> Being one of DNA's original strains, Rocklock is perfect for the budding grower with big buds that require little attention.
> 
> * A heavy Indica mix
> * A high yielding plant
> * Great for medicinal use
> * Ideal for the novice horticulturalist



Now for the  :watchplant:


----------



## bho_expertz

I will repot mine until reach the 12oz. Hope that isn't against the rules :hubba:.

There is a close date to enter the grow ?


----------



## SunWolf

May I offer this mini-tutorial for creating a 12 oz. beverage can container for soil growing?  It could be adapted to a mini-hydro with minor modifications.




Start with the can of your choice.  Acquire an older style of hand crank can opener.  The newer style of side cutting can opener that I have in my kitchen does not seem to work, but ymmv.  





It wont feel like its working at first until it mashes the soft metal of the top rim down into a path it can follow to cut.  Just keep running around and around, cranking it forwards and backwards.  Within a few rounds it will start breaking through in places all around the top.  Just keep going until it breaks all the way through.  You may need to wiggle the last little bit with your fingers or if you have a stubborn spot, use a razor blade to get the final bit.  I dont have a picture of that because this one just cut all the way till it fell inside.




It will leave a surprisingly smooth cut, but WILL have sharp spots so be careful.  If your particular type of can opener dented in around the top of the can like mine did, just lay it on a firm surface and use your fingers to carefully press it back out as best as you can.



Now find a sharp poking device such as an awl, nail, screw or such.  Though I am using a screw here, I recommend a smooth tool.   If you do use a screw, be careful to twist the screw out instead of pulling or it will leave sharp points sticking out that HURT the fingers.  Poke however many, as big or as small as you want, there doesnt seem to be a right or wrong.

There you go, just add soil and seed or clone.  It's easy, peasy everybody, join in the fun!!


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Cut yesterday
-Hope wick is allowed


----------



## Rosebud

Me too.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well mine are in the bubbler now Ill get mine going on soon as I got roots.  Also using a coke can  

How much can we expect these micro cans to yield approx. Never done anything like this and kinda interested to see how its gonna work.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Im in on this grow, i have a Holy Grail OG clone ready to go.

Im thinking of making a mini DWC can 

What are the rules? can i  put her straight into flower, are the clone folks waiting for the seed folks to catch up?


----------



## Lemon Jack

As soon as mine is rooted its going into my can I think the gates are open.

Just got finished with my can Im so anxious to get this going lol.  Hopefully in another couple days they should have roots (I cut them last sunday and put them in my bubble cloner.


----------



## Rosebud

That would be fun to be  DWC can. How in the world would you do that *Iron Emmett*? Mine will need a little rest before going into flower.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

I almost went DWC-style, but was afraid the rootball would displace most of the water by the time it really got flowering..
I may have to go for it if someone else does haha

Mine should take a good 2weeks to get goin again as well, hopefully be on track with yall From-Seed-Ers


----------



## Iron Emmett

The hydro store i frequent sells really tiny net pots that would fit in a 12oz can, im gonna buy one and make a little DWC can, i have a foam/plastic airstone that i can cut to size.


----------



## Rosebud

that would help the watering it 3 times a day in flower like Hammy mentioned. I don't have any of the stuff so i will just water three times a day. lol


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

I put about 10 random beans in soak cause the beans were old. So far 4 actually popped. I was expecting 1 maybe 2 if lucky. So Im going to grow a few incase of males popping up.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Rosebud said:
			
		

> that would help the watering it 3 times a day in flower like Hammy mentioned. I don't have any of the stuff so i will just water three times a day. lol




Im going to put hydroton at the bottom of my can and put my drainage holes about an inch up from the bottom maybe this will hold a little water there for them to drink in between waterings.  We'll see just an experiment.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Jack, i kinda thought of doing the same thing, if the DWC can doesnt work im going to make a mini hempy bucket


----------



## Sol

This is great! I just came from your last 'micro grow' and boy, interesting. I'm watchin this for sure! Great idea.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks everyone for playN along..this will be loads of fun...Im attaching some more Micro fun grows we did here..I like the wick Idea and feel that one will work just fine...The Hydro peeps will have fun as well..I did a DWC grow in a Red Bull can..The can packed with roots and couldnt get them out..A biut of help...I took a larger cup and poked a bunch of holes in the botom of the red bull can as it was Uptakeing the water fast and that seemed to help..My Buddy *Ray Jay* did DWC in a 32oz Monster Can..I think its in the thread Im going to have My bean in her home tonight and will post her up...Was gonna do a clone but decided on Seed..

take care be safe...and have fun

Monster Grow>>>>> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=47053

Candy Grow>>>>>>>  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36074


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Okay  I went ahead and chose a clone   as This DBB  cloned real well 6 of 6 and all healthy looking...Hampster..You can use another cup as ya see I will do...will need fill maybe one time every day..we will see..

take care and be safe:icon_smile: 


Let The Fun Begin:yay:


----------



## bho_expertz

Bring them on ... Seed have germinated and went to soil in little box of a camera film. Going to transplant two more times for a half can of a coke and them to a RedBull can with 355ml.

The proof


----------



## dman1234

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Okay I went ahead and chose a clone  as This DBB cloned real well 6 of 6 and all healthy looking...Hampster..You can use another cup as ya see I will do...will need fill maybe one time every day..we will see..
> 
> take care and be safe:icon_smile:
> 
> 
> Let The Fun Begin:yay:


 
What have you got done there 4U? is the can sitting in water?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Alright Smoke, I can't stand it. I gots ta join yas in this.   I'm gonna do 2 cans. One Blueberry punch and one White Russian. Both clones from the regular crop. I just gotta get me some cans and go get my clones later this week from the "lab". :icon_smile:  This should be really fun as I have been setting up my micro-stealth grow cabinets for the last couple weeks. I should be live by next weekend


----------



## Locked

Nice turn out peeps.....I will be choosing a fem bean from my bean stash tonight when I get off work.  Green Mojo everyone.


----------



## the chef

Nice!!!!


----------



## dman1234

The can is stag chilli, some drainage holes, some perilite, and a Buku clone.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Three very sick clones they all got roots but whew there looking rough maybe theyll pick back up now.  I only need one.


----------



## Sparda

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Three very sick clones they all got roots but whew there looking rough maybe theyll pick back up now.  I only need one.
> 
> View attachment 176361



They are not looking well at all, *greenmojo *to your babies.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Lol thanks Sparda I need it 

I feel pretty confident at least one will pull through.  Only thing is my cloness got mixed up so I dont knoww  if there Lemon Skunk or Jack-47 lol. Ah well its all good.


----------



## Sparda

Either one is good hah

I would take part if I could, but I'll just have to make do with watching you all and seeing how they all turn out! 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

I got 2 breaking ground already. Dropped 2 more in a cans last night. With 2 more beans poppin. 
Would of planted them but got buzzed enough for a week night emptying the first 2 coke cans. :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

dman1234 said:
			
		

> What have you got done there 4U? is the can sitting in water?


 

:ciao:*dman*..Happy Growing..is that chilli can 12oz?  why remove the label?

I have my can in a solo cup that has no holes..I use that as the catch basin.  and the black pot with solo cup is just for holding it in place...as many will find that they will be knocking the can over:giggle:  gotta remember this aint me first BBQ 

*Lemon Jack*....sending my BEST MOJO  your way my friend...thanks for playing along



take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I got 2 breaking ground already. Dropped 2 more in a cans last night. With 2 more beans poppin.
> Would of planted them but got buzzed enough for a week night emptying the first 2 coke cans. :laugh:


 

2 + 2 + 2  =   a six pack :aok:   and I :heart: you signature


----------



## dman1234

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:*dman*..Happy Growing..is that chilli can 12oz? why remove the label?


 
the label came off when i was cleaning the can, i just checked another can its 385ml = 13.018 ounces, i didnt realize it was a whole ounce bigger,   i will repot tonight.


----------



## bho_expertz

Cheating already :hubba: ?

You have a eye for measures 4u :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:   Run with it *dman*...:lama:   you might get an extra gram:spit:


----------



## Locked

Lol.....I don't hve a problem with you getting an extra ounce dman.....  I gotta get my arse in gear and get my can going tonight. Damn work keeps getting in the way though.


----------



## dman1234

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Cheating already :hubba: ?
> 
> You have a eye for measures 4u :aok:


 

Cheating, no, i blame it on that whole thing about me being Canadian:hubba: 

my cans only say Mililitres not ounces so i figured it was a standard food can, i was surprised to see its an ounce bigger, but whats the point in playing if your breaking the main rule, so i will submit my can again in few mins.


----------



## dman1234

Larry in a Laker can, 

I dont give Larry much of a chance they usually get big in flower, so i will flip her as soon as i see some new growth.

one for me and one for the Larry.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Nice *Dman* :aok:

Good variety of cans guys, Im likin the turnout so far!
~mini-green mojo all around~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *dman*

Im thinking same line...Im gonna veg mine for 2 weeks then into flower room..not so much for the High yield but more for the Finished product..The med grow I believe I used my purple frosting wichis also a High yielder but only in the large container...These will  be loads of fun :bong:

take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## dman1234

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *dman*
> 
> Im thinking same line...Im gonna veg mine for 2 weeks then into flower room..not so much for the High yield but more for the Finished product..The med grow I believe I used my purple frosting wichis also a High yielder but only in the large container...These will be loads of fun :bong:
> 
> take care and be safe
> 
> :48:


 





:ciao:       


:cool2:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Ya I plan on flowering mine as soon as I see some new growth as well..... but the hermie is still in there  grrrrr.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

why keep a Hermie around?


----------



## Lemon Jack

I only got 2 in flower there almost done.  one hermied on me last week.   I was gonna pull it but  I dont have anything ready to go in yet and im completely out of smoke. It already blew a load in there before I noticed so I just  figured Id let it finish to hopefully get enough smoke to last till another harvest.


----------



## Iron Emmett

Alright heres my lady for the Micro grow, i couldnt get to the Hydro store for the net pot, so i just made a  mini hempy bucket, Strain is Holy Grail OG

Cant wait for this grow


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

I lost a youngin. Got tipped over, spilled out, root damage. So gave it a burial at sea. And the standard 21 flush salute.

RIP little one. I shall have named you... Chevy Chase.


----------



## dman1234

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I lost a youngin. Got tipped over, spilled out, root damage. So gave it a burial at sea. And the standard 21 flush salute.
> 
> RIP little one. I shall have named you... Chevy Chase.


 



LMFAO


----------



## bho_expertz

Mine has sprouted in the film box ... Laterzzzz one pic ...

RIP to Chevy Chase.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> I lost a youngin. Got tipped over, spilled out, root damage. So gave it a burial at sea. And the standard 21 flush salute.
> 
> RIP little one. I shall have named you... Chevy Chase.


 

:rofl:


Like I said...these are fun   Do ya have a back up?...

*Iron Emett*   Mojo for the Micro...now we just need a DWC and I think we will have al types of growing up in here..anyone want to run one?


*bho*....look forward to the pics


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Both of my new donor plants went male, clones were 86'd ...

-But! Many seeds are germ'ing, one popped early and was planted yesterday. Maybe I can get a swc goin as well. Not Out Yet :aok:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER

Yea I have 3 more going pretty good 4u2.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

mojo for everyones Can...Mine showing new growth this morning:yay:



take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## bho_expertz

:hubba:


----------



## dman1234

Mine has also perked up nicely, I think a big blast of N and off too 12/12 she goes.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Mine has also perked up nicely, I think a big blast of N and of too 12/12 she goes.


 
why so soon dman?....she has purked nice..let her ride another week my friend..Hows about you and me both put ours in flower next friday ?...How tall is yours now?...looking very nice...:icon_smile: 


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Alright I know it looks pathetic but look at where it started its actually got alot of new growth up top Im glad it pulled through so now I can continue this mini journey 



I dont know why its so blurry I'll have to get the Mrs. to show me how to use this darn thing lol.
:48:


----------



## dman1234

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> why so soon dman?....she has purked nice..let her ride another week my friend..Hows about you and me both put ours in flower next friday ?...How tall is yours now?...looking very nice...:icon_smile:
> 
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


 

Thanks 4U

 Ok next Friday it is, she is not big, about 4 inchs but she gets lanky and hard to hold up in big pots so this will be interesting


----------



## Rosebud

Mine has done nothing, nada, zipp, doesnt need water, doesn't grow, just looks at me like, what am i doing in a coke can?


----------



## SunWolf

And we have lift off!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Mine has done nothing, nada, zipp, doesnt need water, doesn't grow, just looks at me like, what am i doing in a coke can?


 


:rofl:


Keep :eart: on her girl...in these small grows  i find..less is best


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Mine has done nothing, nada, zipp, doesnt need water, doesn't grow, just looks at me like, what am i doing in a coke can?


 


:rofl:


Keep :eart: on her girl...in these small grows i find..less is best


keep on...keeping on


----------



## ray jay

To bad I didnt see this earlier. would have joined you all. good luck folks.


----------



## Rosebud

It is not too late to join us...come on ray jay~


----------



## drfting07

RIP Chevy Chase


----------



## Lemon Jack

ray jay said:
			
		

> To bad I didnt see this earlier. would have joined you all. good luck folks.




Ya theres still plenty of time were just gettin started. Join in on the fun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

ray jay said:
			
		

> To bad I didnt see this earlier. would have joined you all. good luck folks.


 

Jump in anytime *Ray*...we just started so go Grab That V8 juice can:rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz

Almost vertical  ... Trying to battle the stretch ...


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well mine is turning around I knew it would  Its starting to put on new growth again


----------



## Sparda

Woop! Looking much better Jack, I'm glad one of them pulled through  good job dude.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:clap:  *Lemon Jack*...she is bouncing back..nice job:aok:


*bho*....try and get that as close to the light as ya can...when I did the pill grow  I used a long pipe cleaner wrapped oround the top of container and hung from ligh fixture about 6 inches..when they just little ones  a cfl  almost touching will work as well....what are you doing again?   transplanting to a can later?  mojo 4u little one


----------



## bho_expertz

I cannot put it much closer ... it is a 600hps. Going to transplant her to a half can anyday soon as just after some weeks ( when flowers appear ) will transplant for a redbull can. She is also stretched because she is 12/12.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I like the way you taped that thing down:giggle:

and seems to me you could get her closer..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## dman1234

Larry is looking good, are we still up for the flip this W/E 4U?

if not i may top her, and im gonna have to secure the can like you did.


----------



## Rosebud

Mine needs at least another week to veg and by veg i mean grow at least a little. Remember the camera adds ten pounds.

What do you think?


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Mine needs at least another week to veg and by veg i mean grow at least a little. Remember the camera adds ten pounds.
> 
> What do you think?View attachment 177069


 
Hi Rose, it looks like she will be fine to me, she needs to dry out and get a feeding and off she will go.


----------



## Rosebud

I watered her one minute before picture was taken. Isn't she too little to go into flower even for a micro grow? What are we hoping for one gram off these? Interesting stuff.


----------



## dman1234

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I watered her one minute before picture was taken. Isn't she too little to go into flower even for a micro grow? What are we hoping for one gram off these? Interesting stuff.


 
You dont have to flower now Rose, people can grow from seed still if they like im sure, I hope I didnt come off as it was a race because it isnt, but my Larry Pheno is gonna stretch   bigtime, so if it has a shot to make it at all i will have to flip soon.:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Oh, thanks dman.  I have never veged less then two months ...this will be fun. So your Larry won't stretch in flower just in veg?


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Oh, thanks dman.  I have never veged less then two months ...this will be fun. So your Larry won't stretch in flower just in veg?




Oh no....Larry will stretch big time in flower. I think dman means he can't let it get too big in veg because it will stretch like crazy after the flip.  My first run with her she doubled in size during flower and I wound up with 3 bean stalks a slight bit below 6 feet tall each. 

I gotta go upstairs and get my entry together....work just keeps kicking my butt.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Wow everyones is growing so much I feel like rose did a cou.ple days mine just sits there its not growin it doesn't need water It has turned really green but just growing really slow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *dman*...Im still on for Friday flip..

*Rosebud*...like *dman *said..this isnt a race..but the longer you veg ..the more chance of root bound...Ya know some peeps like to only veg regualr clones for just 10 days...its a bonus if ya know what the strain does...And anyone can join in at any time...this is all for fun and learning:aok:  Ill post up mine later

take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## Rosebud

But I wanna race. Kidding. Ok, i will flip and learn... I will flip tomorrow too.


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

I'll flip too


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> I'll flip too
> View attachment 177115


 
Will you please explain how you Are doing the "wick"  how much rope is in can?...is that a Died color rope?...Grow Baby Grow:lama:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Will you please explain how you Are doing the "wick"  how much rope is in can?...is that a Died color rope?...Grow Baby Grow:lama:


Ya. Just an old shoe string, goes down to the bottom. Other end is gonna be weighted down in a cup next to it. Gonna hand feed, and water by wick. Not using it yet tho.


----------



## Locked

Okay I picked out a can last night and hve decided to run a Larry OG clone....clone goes in the can tonight and pics will be taken. Will veg for a bit then flip her.  I hve a goal of 28 dry grams when all is said and done.:icon_smile:


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Oh no....Larry will stretch big time in flower. I think dman means he can't let it get too big in veg because it will stretch like crazy after the flip.


 
Yup, thats exactly what i meant.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay I picked out a can last night and hve decided to run a Larry OG clone....clone goes in the can tonight and pics will be taken. Will veg for a bit then flip her.  I hve a goal of 28 dry grams when all is said and done.:icon_smile:




Wow hammy you really think its gonna be possible to pull a whole o dry off this thing?


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Wow hammy you really think its gonna be possible to pull a whole o dry off this thing?



Will be tough for sure but we will see....I grew 8 girls in 16 ounce solo cups a Cpl grows ago and they yielded well. Don't remember the numbers and the thread and pics were lost in the Great MP Crash. I might hve stashed a Cpl pics on other sites. Will look tonight or tomorrow.  I don't grow in anything bigger then one gallon pots so I hve a lot of practice at small containers. 

Larry OG shld be a good strain to make it happen....she yields big dense nugz.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Mojo for your LArry  *Hammy*

:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey fellas; sorry to be the horse's butt. Tryin to get my ship floatin here. :hubba:  I am going to do (hopefully) 2 plants. Both will be Blueberry Punch as I forgot to get the White Russian clones to try out. Sooo, One will be in coco(my fav medium  ) and one in DWC (or in this case, not so "D" WC). I am going to do this one in a cut off clear plastic G2 bottle so that we can see the roots develop.:hubba: 

 Pictured below for your viewing pleasure is my 2 12oz containers and a larger can for keeping the SWC up-right. Also pictured is my sad little clones who are trying to get their act together. They are still less than a week off the mom so they are strugglin a bit. hopefully I can get 4 of the 6 to survive so that I can set 2 in my stealth cabinets and 2 in the 12oz competition. I will post pics as soon as I set them and get the SWC going.


----------



## akhockey

i am so down for this!!!! As soon as my cuts root Im going to do 2. One in dwc and one in soil. This should be fun!!! Im thinking Kandy Kush or a Lemon skunk...maybe one of each.


----------



## Locked

*Okay here is my entry....

Larry OG in a 12 ounce can.
This came fresh out the bubble cloner so will need a bit of veg time before the flip.*


----------



## akhockey

Dang Hammy! That cut is so green and lush. It looks like it was just taken. I cant wait for mine to root


----------



## Locked

akhockey said:
			
		

> Dang Hammy! That cut is so green and lush. It looks like it was just taken. I cant wait for mine to root



Thanks ak....yeah it is a pretty fresh cut. 10 days in the bubble cloner.


----------



## Lemon Jack

I wonder why mine are takin so lon to root in my cloner  the earliest one to show any root at all came at 14 days the rest showed in the flowing 2 to 3 days with a good amount of yellowing your looks really nice. I need to get mine tuned in perfectly.


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I wonder why mine are takin so lon to root in my cloner  the earliest one to show any root at all came at 14 days the rest showed in the flowing 2 to 3 days with a good amount of yellowing your looks really nice. I need to get mine tuned in perfectly.



My first guess wld be the water temps or too much light. I use a small cfl 23w I think. Also I add a cap full of Hydrogen Peroxide to the water twice a week.  If your water temps are too cool or too warm it can delay rooting. Too much light also makes it harder for them to throw roots.


----------



## Lemon Jack

hmm well I guess my water  is room temp so I dont know how i could fix that I keep them under a 4 ft flouro with my moms  do you think thats  to much?


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey LJ; Is that floro a multibulb fixture or just one bulb? how many watts?


----------



## dman1234

if its T8 its okay for clonning.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Ya its just a shop light.  They are rooting its just taking a while ah well I dont want to hijack the micro grow thread lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

when I ran a bubble cloner I found a propagation Mat under it helped...Im a about 4 hrs away from fliping...Ill take pics and mesurements...please note the mesurement at start 12/12...and every week there after till Harvest...


take care and be safe:bolt::watchplant::bong:


----------



## bho_expertz

Tomorrow will transplant mine to a half soda can ... All yours pics look great ... Green mojo to u all.


----------



## bho_expertz

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> *Okay here is my entry....*


 
I really like your way of opening that nitrogen molecule. It is really impressive. I'm almost tempted to follow yours steps on nutes since the shop has your stuff  but i bet that you put more then the "regular dosage". Really would like to know yours ec values. This because i admire your skills. Good stuff man. All the feedings are nuted ?


----------



## bho_expertz

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> please note the mesurement at start 12/12...and every week there after till Harvest...


 
Start at 12/12 - 0mm/inches (from seed) :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:doh:


----------



## Rosebud

Are we measuring from the dirt/water?


----------



## akhockey

so Im curious? Will I be cheating doing a DWC with a small separate rez to keep some actual fluid in my can?


----------



## Hushpuppy

akhockey said:
			
		

> so Im curious? Will I be cheating doing a DWC with a small separate rez to keep some actual fluid in my can?


I wouldn't think that would be cheating as the roots and body of the plant are still being limited by the space of the can. You are only automating the watering process, similar to the water-wick that someone else is using. If you had big enough holes in the bottom of the can for the roots to come out and into a rez beneath, then that would be cheating.


----------



## akhockey

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think that would be cheating as the roots and body of the plant are still being limited by the space of the can. You are only automating the watering process, similar to the water-wick that someone else is using. If you had big enough holes in the bottom of the can for the roots to come out and into a rez beneath, then that would be cheating.


This is my thought as well, but I wanted to run it by folks first before I set out to construct my evil expirement. Muahahahahaha!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Are we measuring from the dirt/water?


 

From top of medium...

heres mine going in @ 4 inches Tall and Looking Green

Gave her first shot of calmag


:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

akhockey said:
			
		

> so Im curious? Will I be cheating doing a DWC with a small separate rez to keep some actual fluid in my can?


 


:ciao:  *akhockey*....when I did my DWC last year  I used a small coffee can that I filled with PH solution and topped that off every day..I only hade pin holes in the can so roots didnt come out of can..I will say  the roots was so packed in there I had to distroy the can to remove it....


Have fun


----------



## dman1234

Wow thats pretty impressive growth 4U :icon_smile: , what did you have her under?

ive been vegging mine with T8   another reason to get her in the flower room asap.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks *dman*....in veg I run MH  and place her maybe 6 inches away..same in the flower room(HPS)..she is held close to the light as possable


Let the Flowering begin:lama:


----------



## dman1234

Here is my Larry at the flip.

4-4.5 inchs today, flower room wakes up in 35 mins and in she goes.


----------



## bho_expertz

Well i'm having some troubles because where the plant stands there is almost no wind running. Will have to sort that out soon enough. Tomorrow will see if anything comes in mind.

Perhaps tomorrow will change her to the 355ml can and dig the stem in the dirt. Will see


----------



## Rosebud

Mine wasn't ready this weekend as promised. It needs to have one new leaf first...

Dman yours and 4U's look great.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *dman*...:aok:

*bho*....you could have burried the stem more by twirling the stem around in circles and hold it down allowing just the tops above soil..Good Luck


:ciao: *RoseBud*


----------



## bho_expertz

I thought doing that ... Have done a bit ... Will do today. Thanks :aok:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Sheeeesh, I have a healthy (if slightly stretched) sprout with cotyledons and that first, minty-looking pair of leaves--a spare from my current Papaya farm--that I wanna post but my stupid camera punked out so I gotta order a new one from <fanfare>The Apple Store!</fanfare>  :hitchair:


----------



## Iron Emmett

Well, my clone isnt ready either, she was healthy as hell when i tossed her in that can now she is on deaths doorstep, no new growth leaves browning and dying/falling off, so im trying to fix her up, i put some bubba clones into hempy buckets, they are having the same problem pretty sure its a cal/mag problem, soon as she is back growing, ill give her a week then flip her over.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Healthy mojo comeing your ways Friends...


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

IE, what is the water like where you grow?  In the south bay and Long ***** the water is so hard it can break bones.  I have had success in hydro with FoothillHydroponics.com and their Hard Water micro, which was presumably formulated for Valley water (YUCK).


----------



## docfishwrinkle

im a lil late but will try a clone of headband bx or maybe an urkel as she is a lighter feeder. im thinking of having a "res" in my beer can as i wont be able 2 water but 2x's a wk as i now bloom away from home. just took cuts last night. so about 2wks then ill flip


----------



## Iron Emmett

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> IE, what is the water like where you grow?  In the south bay and Long ***** the water is so hard it can break bones.  I have had success in hydro with FoothillHydroponics.com and their Hard Water micro, which was presumably formulated for Valley water (YUCK).



The water here is pretty Heavy, but i only use RO water, i have the Culligan RO undersink system with all the filter, it takes my PPM from 350ish to 10ish, the problem was my fault, i use coco as a medium and i forgot to add Cal/Mag when i put them in their buckets, they havent had any since they were taken nearly 2 months ago.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> im a lil late but will try a clone of headband bx or maybe an urkel as she is a lighter feeder. im thinking of having a "res" in my beer can as i wont be able 2 water but 2x's a wk as i now bloom away from home. just took cuts last night. so about 2wks then ill flip


 

never too late my friend...Thanks for playN along ..cant wait to see how you roll 


so glad tosee ya backon the boards too..:48:


----------



## bho_expertz

:hubba:


----------



## docfishwrinkle

glad to be back smoke & will be interesting to see how i roll also as ive never grown this small b4


----------



## SunWolf

We're getting there, almost 2 inches tall and 3 nodes already!!   

I may switch her to 12/12 soon just to get her to stretch out a bit.  She's so close between nodes there isn't room to even develop a bud the way she's going!


----------



## akhockey

So My little net pots are a tad bigger than I thought. I had to slit the can to get them inside at all. They are still going to stick out half way. Heres what Im planning on using just as soon as I get some roots. Should be soon. I have a couple of teeny airstones that will fit perfect in the cans.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*akhockey*....is that airline going in the bottom of can?   looks like it...My question is how does the watr stay in the can?...and does not thenet pot suppose to be submurged in water?   mojo for your Miller lite


*bho*....what ya have yours tied to now..:spit:


Had mine right at 4 inches from the 1k HPS and heated her a bit..I lowered her down around 9 inches now...


take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## bho_expertz

It is just a bambu stick. To even the canopy


----------



## akhockey

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *akhockey*....is that airline going in the bottom of can?   looks like it...My question is how does the watr stay in the can?...and does not thenet pot suppose to be submurged in water?   mojo for your Miller lite
> 
> 
> That is actually a water feed line from the gallon jug reservoir. I used some epoxy to seal the holes. ( I havent tested for leaks yet Lol) I only want to water once a day. The airline is going through the top. And theoretically no the netpots dont get submerged just the roots. I do wish I had a bit smaller pots but thats as far as I could get them to fit in the can even after slitting the sides.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:aok:


Happy growing *akhockey*


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Dman; That Larry is rockin brother. :icon_smile:  I still haven't set mine up yet as my clones are taking their sweet time getting going. I keep looking at them saying hurry up already, I'm getting left behind. :doh: 

Did you carve the pumpkin? that's pretty sharp


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:

Mine is now 6 inches Tall...2 inches in a week:hubba: 



take care and be safe


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well my can didn't make it if I got an extra clone rooted when they all throw roots I'll do another


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dont give up *Lemon **Jack*...Jump back in when ya can..:giggle:...when ya *CAN*...I kill meself:rofl:


:48:


----------



## akhockey

Here we go Kandy Kush and Lemon skunk. Micro DWC. The KK cut was the most haggardly looking one out of the 4 that I took. The LS looks pretty good. I just dropped them in there a few hours ago at 5.8pH 800ppm. They are under my 400w hps 20/4 They are a little ways away  Ill move them closer in a day or 2


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Gettin some real leaves now; Hope its a girl


----------



## dman1234

Ok things have been crazy, I have been battling a mite problem in my flower room, I think I might be winning, one day last week the can got sat to the side while I sprayed for the mites, and totally forgot about it, its dead, i will see what i can do and try to get back in this week.

4U, yours looks amazing.


----------



## drfting07

akhockey said:
			
		

> Here we go Kandy Kush and Lemon skunk. Micro DWC. The KK cut was the most haggardly looking one out of the 4 that I took. The LS looks pretty good. I just dropped them in there a few hours ago at 5.8pH 800ppm. They are under my 400w hps 20/4 They are a little ways away  Ill move them closer in a day or 2



Sweet idea, I hadnt seen a micro hydro grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

akhockey said:
			
		

> Here we go Kandy Kush and Lemon skunk. Micro DWC. The KK cut was the most haggardly looking one out of the 4 that I took. The LS looks pretty good. I just dropped them in there a few hours ago at 5.8pH 800ppm. They are under my 400w hps 20/4 They are a little ways away Ill move them closer in a day or 2


 

nice job on that net pot...I see you taped in down too:giggle:

mojo for the Grow


*dman*...sorry to hear of the loss and the battle with mites...Best of luck  and jump back in when ya can


----------



## docfishwrinkle

im tapping out b4 i even start. im having probs w/ new grow partner at his house, soooo i dont need any more headache at the mo. ill be doing the next 4u if its after the new year


----------



## Locked

Looking good 4u...sorry to hear about the problems lemon jack, dman and Doc. Will get a pic or two up today of my can. Been fighting the flu since Friday so it has been a rough stretch.


----------



## Locked

My girl...


----------



## akhockey

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> nice job on that net pot...I see you taped in down too:giggle:
> 
> Thanks lol I had to tape the thing down and taped the cans to  scrap pieces of cedar fence plank I had laying around to keep them stable. It sure smells purdy in there now with the cedar. Hopefully they catch up soon.


----------



## akhockey

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> My girl...View attachment 177897


 
If that plant only had breasts (not like your avatars!!!) it would be the perfect woman.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:


looking Very nice *Hammy*....is she in flower now?


*Doc*...Ill run another Micro  after New year....Ill let ya know brother..sorry to read of grow partner...


----------



## docfishwrinkle

hammy ur def bringin sexy back fo sho

4u yeah its kinda resolved as hes in florida right now. i did find a new location that will be much better as a new partner will be in his 2nd grow so the pay off will be mentoring for him. i work w/ this cat also, so ive known him for several years & i know hes not  a drunk & is willing to put in the time for we will be using his & my equipment. future room will be large also. im thinking 12x12 for bloom. sorry for the rant but it felt good....lol   peace


----------



## dman1234

Poor forgotten Larry,

 I was shocked to find I had mites and its all I thought about for a few days, here is the result of my neglect.

I will try to jump back in soon.


----------



## Rosebud

we are not having fun yet damn... So sorry. Mine looks like hell if that helps.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey Dman, that sucks about losing that beauty. It happens though. I lost all my clones in the jiffy starters, my fault :doh:  but I got some new clones from the Lab and going today to get the micro grow set up. Pics soon  

Smoke, Hammy, Yall lookin good  

Hey Doc, If I lived close to ya I would partner up with ya. I know the pains of partnering. My partner does most of the maintaining the Gro-Lab and he has messed up every grow we have done so far. Not completely ruined but certainly diminished the yeild from mistakes and hard-headedness.


----------



## bho_expertz

Don't know if will be able to continue this. Sincerally don't have the right mojo right now. And since this one will not be able to finish as the same time as the others perhaps will not continue ... Will see.

Sorry for the Hashberry leaf on front didn't notice at the time


----------



## soil

let me know next time .... i am always down to have some fun. 
i have party cups with 2 footers in them , only ever flowered one in a cup though......

im ready when you guys are .....






soil :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *soil*


jump in my friend...theres no time limit nor finished time....lets see what ya Have?...


take care and be safe


----------



## soil

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Poor forgotten Larry,
> 
> I was shocked to find I had mites and its all I thought about for a few days, here is the result of my neglect.
> 
> I will try to jump back in soon.



larry is fine , except her dude name ?

all you'll need is some superthrive , epsom salt , great white , molasses, ph up , ph down , advanced nutes a, b, c , an d , worm **** , human piss , some roach bombs , neem oil , jungle juice , perlite , drywall screws, vitimin b-1, b-2, b-3, b-4 , carboload , milk , bud swell , compost from alaska , bat **** from mexico, voodoo juice , isopropyl alcohol, vinegar , 10000k cfl , and of course , some duct tape an larry will be larisa before you know it.









soil :48:


----------



## soil

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:   *soil*
> 
> 
> jump in my friend...theres no time limit nor finished time....lets see what ya Have?...
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


i had it all lined up , picture worthy ....... then the batteries on the junk cam are dead.

i'll post um soon as i can .... wont be good quality but you'll be able to make out whats goin on .... i think











soil :rant:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

OK Go!  Here is my entry.  One of the perks of having PTSD (Pills To Swallow Daily).  

Betcha cain't guess whut strain it is.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

how many ounces is that bottle?..lol..

I bet its DAnk

mojo for you my friend

take care and be safe


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Slightly smaller than a 12 oz beer can sliced in half lengthwise.  Yep, the seed is da bomb.  I am thinking of installing an automated drip for it.


----------



## Locked

Nice entry YYZ....Might flip mine soon because Larry likes to stretch....not like I can fit a stake in there to help support it.


----------



## orangesunshine

purple peach entry just cut---see if we can't grow some legs


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice entry YYZ....Might flip mine soon because Larry likes to stretch....not like I can fit a stake in there to help support it.


 

Please go Back to the other avatar:giggle:...how about a shiskabob(sp) stick:aok:what I was gonna use but Mine hasnt stretched much....:icon_smile: 


*Orangesunshine*...is that poor Gal sitting on your Boxers?:rofl:


take care and be safe


----------



## orangesunshine

:rofl:---no 4u---that's a kitchen towel on the kitchen window sill---good thought though---might be able to skip the castings and guano---note to self---test wringing out wet dirty choners to save $$$ on fertilizer


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Nice entry YYZ....Might flip mine soon because Larry likes to stretch....not like I can fit a stake in there to help support it.


I was trying to think of something that would fit and the first thing I thought was Toothpick.  Uh-uh.  A chopstick may work.

The stem of Pill Bud etiolated like mad before I realized it needed to be closer to the light (430w agro--the same one as the _Cabello en Fuego_).  Roots are popping out of the bottom, so I shall need to build a "drip thing" around it pronto!


----------



## Hushpuppy

Ok guys here it tis. I wanted to do a different setup but it was gonna get too complicated if I went that route. I had put my clone in this little planter and then realized that it would be all rooted and comfortable before I could swap it to a different setup. I saw this glass(plastic) and said hey that might just work. I split the side of the plastic planter so that it would slide down into the "glass", put me a little air stone in there and poured my nuted water in and fired it up: :icon_smile:


----------



## SunWolf

DNA's "RockLock", seed went directly into soil on sept. 17th. She was so tiny and compact I put her into 12/12 at 13 days old, just to get a bit of room between the nodes. 11 days later she's looking green and lush  :icon_smile:


----------



## soil

SunWolf said:
			
		

> DNA's "RockLock", seed went directly into soil on sept. 17th. She was so tiny and compact I put her into 12/12 at 13 days old, just to get a bit of room between the nodes. 11 days later she's looking green and lush  :icon_smile:


she's beautiful !







soil


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nice work *Sunwolf*  :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey that Rocklock is sure enough rockin. About time to put her into flower?

:doh: My bad, you already put her into flower.  I am hoping mine will stretch a bit as well as I am going to put her in flower next week.


----------



## dman1234

lots of good entries.    :cool2: 

alot want stretch, dont forget your in a 12oz can.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Props sunwolf that Rocklock is lookin awesome   I got one of those freebie beans a while back but I really don't know much bout the strain.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Okay, what are the rules for hydro?  Are we limited to a 12 oz res?


----------



## Locked

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Okay, what are the rules for hydro?  Are we limited to a 12 oz res?



Sweet....are ya thinking of jumping in THG?


----------



## Lemon Jack

Oh ya you totally should THG.

I think I gots an extra clone again   looks like imma be able to hop back in


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes I am.  Hushpuppy got me thinking about a micro DWC grow.  

Can I use this?  It is a 2" net pot and a container that 8 ozs of Pastrami came in--12 ozs of water fills it a little over 3/4 full.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey that is a good idea  I wish I had thought of that. you could do a recirculation system so that you constantly feed fresh water and nutes from another rez. I wanted to do something like that but it would have gotten too involved for my current facilities.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Oh ya i was thinkin that would be a pain to keep full but that recir. idea is a great one.  That would be pretty simple too.  Awesome idea hush.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

No, I won't do any kind of recirc.  First of all, it can get kind of involved.  But more importantly, I think it is kind of in conflict with the spirit of a micro grow...are you diligent enough to do the kind of daily care a micro grow may entail?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Yes I am. Hushpuppy got me thinking about a micro DWC grow.
> 
> Can I use this? It is a 2" net pot and a container that 8 ozs of Pastrami came in--12 ozs of water fills it a little over 3/4 full.


 
that will work just fine *Goddess*....what strain have ya chosen?...dont go breaking the rules...i have to bann ya ..I figure if anyone could rock a micro hydro unit it would be you...Thanks for playing along

:48:


----------



## akhockey

Come on THG lets see what our micro DWCs can do here.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Alright guys I'm back in this  this time with a Jack -47 clone this strain has awesome vigourous growth or at least my pheno does so I'll flip it as soon as I see a little new growth.


----------



## SunWolf

Ooooo...I wanna see how your DWC mini works out THG.  I was thinking of trying DWC in the can, but couldn't work out the airstone.  Kept blowing all the water out of the can...:rofl:

Edit to add:  I totally forgot my manners there for a minute.  In my awe of THC's little setup I forgot to offer my thanks for all the nice comments about my entry!

Thank you all!

:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am thinking either a Pineapple Express or a California Hash clone.  I'll get this little unit together and post up a pick later.  I am putting a valve on my air line so that I can adjust the amount of air going in.

Looking forward to this ak and hush--anyone else doing hydro?


----------



## Locked

Can't wait to see the pics of this thing up and running THG...I am thinking of flipping mine soon....gonna take 9 weeks of flower min for her to be ready...10 if I want the real good stuff.:hubba: 


This is gonna be a fun group grow....


----------



## Lemon Jack

So lets talk goals what is everyone planning on yielding here?  I honestly have no clue never having done anything like this.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

I have no idea what to expect either.


----------



## Rosebud

I expect mine to die any minute. that is not my goal however.  
I have  a feminised  auto seed, should i start that in a can? I don't think i  would grow a feminized auto anyway.


----------



## Locked

I wld need to veg longer to get any kinda yield...I did 8 clones in 20 ounce beer cups from start to finish and they actually yielded well. Sucks that all those posts and pics were lost with the crash. I will just be happy to get to the finish line with this one.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I would love to get a half ounce. I suspect that is wishful thinking tho.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well if thats what you guys are setting your goals at I think I'm going to shoot for a quarter maybe that will be achievable


----------



## Hushpuppy

Goddess will probably pull 3-4oz and blow us all away


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yes she will...


*Lemon Jack*...thanks for jumping back in...that clone ther looks way better...I dont do these fun grows for yield as more to learn..as Im sure you have learned a bit from your first shot...if you can get your entry to finish..you are way ahead of most...


Happy growing everyone


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Goddess will probably pull 3-4oz and blow us all away



LOL--thanks, but I think not.  I am with 4U--if I even get this to finish, I will be happy.  I am glad that I have a clone that I can "sacrifice".  I don't really look at this as a learning experience ads much as a lesson in diligence and care and a little fun.  This little plant is going to take a lot more care than a plant that actually WILL yield 3-4 ozs.

It's a rainy icky day.  I will probably see if I can get the little unit put together today.


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud, THG, 4u, and everyone *---glad to be part of the micro grow---missed the last one---was a little hasty in preparing my entry---hope she makes it---looking forward to seeing/hearing all the details, techniques and tricks you all have up your sleeves---


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Okay here is my little DWC and a Pineapple Express clone.  I am going to keep her in veg just a little bit longer.


----------



## Locked

That's pretty cool looking THG....I think you will yield pretty well with that set up..wld be cool for someone wanting to grow in a pc case.


----------



## akhockey

Nice THG. My Kandy Kush is looking pretty good. The Lemon Skunk not so much. Pics soon.


----------



## akhockey

Here they are. I just did a rez change and lowered my ppm a bit. The KK is looking kinda twisted. The LS hasnt really done anything. I have no idea what the roots look like since I had to tape the netpots on the cans. I imagine the rez temps are a little higher than they would like due to the small volume and my room running 75-80 now. If many of the autos I have in hydro are female I may have to scrap this to make room. Im expecting my Larry beans any day now and want to stay under plant count.


----------



## Killertea08

I think THG is going to get a pretty decent yield on that DWC set up, I actually have a similar set up right now but only with a jalapeno plant, no clones at the moment.


----------



## Roddy

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--thanks, but I think not.  I am with 4U--if I even get this to finish, I will be happy.  I am glad that I have a clone that I can "sacrifice".  I don't really look at this as a learning experience ads much as a lesson in diligence and care and a little fun.  This little plant is going to take a lot more care than a plant that actually WILL yield 3-4 ozs.
> 
> It's a rainy icky day.  I will probably see if I can get the little unit put together today.



And here is why I haven't joined in like planned lol. My scatterbrain forgets I have something to do minutes after being reminded...a poor little gal in a cup would have 0 chance with me lmao! But, am having fun watching, good luck everyone.


----------



## Roddy

akhockey said:
			
		

> Nice THG. My Kandy Kush is looking pretty good. The Lemon Skunk not so much. Pics soon.




If you didn't know, KK is a stretcher of a plant. Will be interesting to see if you can pull this off and what the outcome is if so!! Good luck, my friend!


----------



## soil

Roddy said:
			
		

> My scatterbrain forgets I have something to do minutes after being reminded...a poor little gal in a cup would have 0 chance with me lmao! But, am having fun watching, good luck everyone.



0 chance ?  


  :holysheep::rofl:
your my idol roddy ! 









soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Roddy

lmao....even my clones are at risk and they're in a mister.... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Roddy said:
			
		

> lmao....even my clones are at risk and they're in a mister.... :rofl: :rofl:


I'm a girl, so mine is in a Mrs. :angrywife:  (Unless of course she prefers Ms, and I sure hope she doesn't end up a Miss.)


----------



## Hushpuppy

so here is an update. only a little bit of growth as I let her sit too long with old nutes. I changed the water and bumped the nutes up to around 600ppm so she should take off in the next couple days. I think I am gonna have to change the water and nutes every 2-3 days to keep her rolling. I also Fimmed her before the pic but its hard to see it. :icon_smile: 

I also attached 3 pics of the BBPunch that I Fimmed yesterday when I fimmed the micro. For anyone interested in the Fim technique, I show the first pic before Fimming then the second is spreading the small leaves to expose the new growth "nut" to be pinched in two by fingernails, then last pic is after the Fim.


----------



## bho_expertz

Good luck to you all. Mine went RIP. Don't have the mindset for that right now.


----------



## akhockey

Roddy said:
			
		

> If you didn't know, KK is a stretcher of a plant. Will be interesting to see if you can pull this off and what the outcome is if so!! Good luck, my friend!


 
Thanks Roddy. Her mom certainly reached for the sky the last 3 weeks. My micro is about 10 inches..ish now and Im going to put her under 12/12 tonight. Ill get some pics before I do. I'm waiting until lights on in the flower tent.


----------



## akhockey

Heres my KK at 9 inches just flipped. Shes as close to the 600 as I can get her. I ran out of stuff to stack up to gain her some height.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Hushpuppy*


I too like to practice the fimming..here a chart I use ...maybe usefull to peeps 

*bho*....sorry to hear yours RIP


take care and be safe everyone:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:doh:sorry I cant make it any larger..I just save pic and open in paint


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah that is a pain when you get a pic like that and then try to resize it and it just blurs out to the point that you can't tell what yer looking at. That demo though is pretty much how I do it. If the outer set of leaves that are going straight up are big enough, I will gently pull them open and do my cut on the inside right where that line points to cut.

 I have found better results though if I use my fingernails rather than any cutting blades. I don't know if it is just coincidence or just experience, but I have like 90% positive results that way. I do wash my hands and fingernails first so I don't cause any infections to the plants. They recover so quickly, its like they didn't even know it happened, except that they change the way they are growing.


----------



## soil

here is one that was supposed to be transplanted an put into flower, oh bout ...3 months ago:







shes about 2 foot now.
i just took 5 babies off her yesterday , so she is bout 5 or 6" shorter now.

i guess i'll throw her into bloom an feed the crap outta her an see what happens  










soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

Here is my entry right before the flip tonight....she is a healthy dark green. Not sure she will make it all the way through flower. Larry likes to drink. Might be watering this one 3 times a day.


----------



## Rosebud

ok, now i am really not having fun.  Hamster is a big showoff. I swear to you people, Hamster lewis could pull a pound out of a thimble. It is a good thing he is nice or I would be even more envious then i am. I don't usually feel envy, it has taken my whole life to meet Hamster and really feel jealousy.  I am not hanging it up yet, but look people.....see what I mean?
 It is the really small yellow thing in the coke can.


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: *Rosebud*---gotta agree with you there---your little girl is looking pretty pathetic---but---she is in good company and i can one up you in pathetic    :giggle:  think mine is close to the bin and i might have to re-enter something else soon---not looking very hopeful, but she ain't dead yet at 6 days from cut---tough crowd:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

You gotta hang on longer then that Orange.. Maybe we should have a fun pathetic grow. 
What is that a reveg? Huh?


----------



## orangesunshine

no---that is what was left of a mom i made a tray of cuts from---slapped some clonex root gel on her and jammed her in the can---i'll keep her rolling till she drops


----------



## Rosebud

Do you treat all your mom's so well? love you Orange.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:
			
		

> ok, now i am really not having fun.  Hamster is a big showoff. I swear to you people, Hamster lewis could pull a pound out of a thimble. It is a good thing he is nice or I would be even more envious then i am. I don't usually feel envy, it has taken my whole life to meet Hamster and really feel jealousy.  I am not hanging it up yet, but look people.....see what I mean?View attachment 178509
> It is the really small yellow thing in the coke can.




Lol Rose....all I did was put the dam clone in the can with some soil. Larry OG is showing off, not me.   I hope it makes it through flower. Might get a nice Lolipop off of it.  I don't look forward to all this watering.


----------



## akhockey

Looking good HL. How much you think she's gonna stretch? Double? Triple?Im still waiting on my Larry beans. Im looking forward to popping a few and a couple from the mix pack and see what I get.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Hammy*:aok:  mojo for a great finish...


*RoseBud*....Are we having fun yet:giggle:...

Have a coke and a smile


mojo for the cans  :lama:


----------



## drfting07

I wonder if these metal cans are feeding the plant unwanted metals. Rust cant be good for the plant.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I wonder if these metal cans are feeding the plant unwanted metals. Rust cant be good for the plant.


 
have yet to have any issues with that...ive ran in tin cans befor:icon_smile:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I wonder if these metal cans are feeding the plant unwanted metals. Rust cant be good for the plant.



"Food grade" metal cans should be no problem.  In addition, if a can can hold Coke and not leach off metals, I think our plants will be fine--Coca-Cola can eat corrosion off battery terminals...


----------



## soil

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> "Food grade" metal cans should be no problem.  In addition, if a can can hold Coke and not leach off metals, I think our plants will be fine--Coca-Cola can eat corrosion off battery terminals...




very good point :yeahthat:









soil :fid:


----------



## Grower13

Yall...... I've just came across this thread........ I read it....... I wanna play too......... I've got a couple strains going........ Questions....... any 12 fluid oz container?....... should I do 2....... one for each strain....... not sure which will produce the most....... is this dirt only?.... is it legal for my roots to grow outside the container?

BTW...... I've got the watering thing figured out....... I'm looking for the right container now.


----------



## Grower13

Sorry yall.........I read this again:  
1...12oz can( beer/soda/food)

2. can be clone or seed

3... soil or Hydro




I'll get set up and post some pics.


----------



## soil

Grower13 said:
			
		

> is it legal for my roots to grow outside the container?



yea , is the 12oz DWC legal ?









soil :icon_smile:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> I wouldn't think that would be cheating as the roots and body of the plant are still being limited by the space of the can. You are only automating the watering process, similar to the water-wick that someone else is using. If you had big enough holes in the bottom of the can for the roots to come out and into a rez beneath, then that would be cheating.



I think *Hush* explained it best. This would be fair across the board.


----------



## Grower13

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> I think *Hush* explained it best. This would be fair across the board.



cool
thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Bring on some pics friends.....Ill have mine up later after the game


thanks for playing  *Grower13*


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Dammit, Pill Bud just suicided on me.  I think I'll do a clone, which unfortunately will affect the size of the container.  I may use FFOF as opposed to chopped Oasis foam this time around.


----------



## akhockey

Both mine are doing spectacularly. Ill get pics of the KK at lights on tonight. My LS has decided it wants to be a part if the show too after I threatened to yank it. Weird how some plants just kinda sit there in stasis and not do much at all then boom off to the races.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am doing a DWC.  My "res" holds 12 ozs of water.  IMO, if it was larger, I would be going against the spirit of the grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Here is a pic of the little girl, a Pineapple Express clone.  I will be putting her into 12/12 really soon.  I don't want her too big or I will be refilling the res 3-4 times a day.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Just curious....  Anyone ever do this using the hydro wick method???


----------



## Lemon Jack

THG yours looks awesome I can't wait to see it in flower.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I told you guys Goddess would kick our butts   Her she is a late comer and rockin already. I am almost ashamed to show my spindly lil twig   I am going to try to modify mine a bit as I am having to lift it constantly to add fresh water n nutes. The lil pig eats up all the nutes and leaves the water for me to clean up.


----------



## orangesunshine

:rofl: don't feel tooo bad *Hushpuppy*---this little girl is fighting for her life---


----------



## akhockey

Heres my 2 ladies. The KK has streeeetched a bit. The LS is going 12/12 later this week. Should be interesting.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good Ak :aok:  Im gonna flip mine today. . . if I can find anything to stack it on to get it close enough to the light lol.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks good *akhockey*


*lemon jack*....I use the wire shelfs the kids used in their lockewrs at school...they stack on top each other real nice...you can also  tie the can and hang from the cieling...


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

heres mine..also my little helper


----------



## the chef

:Very nice....SMOOOOOOKE..........................wut up


----------



## akhockey

Yeah buddy! That looks tasty Smoke! Wish it reallky was 4me2smoke!!! I put both of mine in with my scrog girls under my 1000 due to lack of space for them after I swapped tents.


----------



## dman1234

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> heres mine..also my little helper


 
Thats just amazing and beautiful, nice job.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looks awesome 4u!
Looks like your way ahead of the pack.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looks awesome 4u!
> Looks like your way ahead of the pack.


 

:rofl:



I think I started this  



fun fun fun:icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13

Got one of mine done....... ak/blueberry........ I'm gonna bend her over and give her 4 or 5 days to veg and put her into flower. the last couple are the mother to the clone:icon_smile:


----------



## SmokeMyPiece

Been havin some fun with mites..

There's 6 nodes jammed in there, lights were raised.



that is a big clone *THG*! :aok:
*4u*, looks tasty.. as if we'd expect less 
Nice swc *Hush*, I need to get one goin


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Grower13*   mojo for the flower

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

SmokeMyPiece said:
			
		

> Been havin some fun with mites..
> 
> There's 6 nodes jammed in there, lights were raised.
> View attachment 179024
> 
> 
> that is a big clone *THG*! :aok:
> *4u*, looks tasty.. as if we'd expect less
> Nice swc *Hush*, I need to get one goin


 
thats a nice wick setup....and who has fun with mites


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well here she is at the flip a Jack 47 clone rooted for two weeks.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That one is way better off then your last one *Lemon*...mojo for the flower


----------



## Lemon Jack

Ya lol its a lil healthier   Hope it makes it all the way through.


----------



## SunWolf

Hey all!  Haven't updated in a bit, so here she is.  Still growing strong...got a bit of leaf fade, but all in all doing quite well.  Her buds are building nicely as well.  I really can't believe she has gotten this far...and from seed no less!


----------



## bho_expertz

Very nice SunWolf.


----------



## Locked

Looking good SunWolf...


LJ...looks healthy. Since I flipped mine I am watering 3 times a day.   Gonna be tough to make it through.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

You guys are awesome, I  just found this thread tonight. lottsa fun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Sunwolf*....How much longer ya think?


*Skagit*...grab your beer can and throw one those Hoosier Clones in:lama:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Sunwolf yours looks great :aok:


----------



## SunWolf

Thanks all. 

4u~ The breeders info says it goes 8 weeks, but it went into 12/12 before it was even sexually mature. (She was tiny, tiny and I wanted some stretch) 

I'm thinking that since I saw the first pistle about Oct 15th, I'm going to count that as the first day of flowering.  That should put her done around the middle of December.


----------



## Irish

looking real nice everyone. ...i thought about the dwc in the beginning, and didnt think it would be fair of me to, but now wish i had. lol. next time.

some very nice micros, with lots of pizzazz this round buddy. big fun in small packages...:hubba: good luck all...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Irish*...I know you have an empty Beer can :giggle:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *Sunwolf*....How much longer ya think?
> 
> 
> *Skagit*...grab your beer can and throw one those Hoosier Clones in:lama:


 
Maybe a DT or trainwreck, but not daddy, look at this girl, we're doing something right, I think i'm in Love, she's so sexy i'm proposing tonight!!  I gotta tell ya, that online dateing service that hooked us up has my undying gratitude,  this is only the second plant I've grown in a smart-pot and you guys want me to grow in a pop can.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

the picture of daddy didn't come through.


----------



## Locked

I like to grow in small pots but this is going to be tough to keep up with. LArry is a nute pig and loves to drink. Hope she makes it all the way through.

Here she is from yesterday.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I put the little Pineapple Express into 12/12 today.  Here is a pic of my little girl.


----------



## orangesunshine

*THG*---looking forward to the hot pastrami on rye with melted swiss you are making there---also---thanks for the little toutorial---


----------



## Lemon Jack

Wow THG yours is big already are you filling the res more than once a day yet?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Thanks Lemon Jack.  No, I am still just filling once a day, but I do have to do it every day.  In moving to 12/12, nutrient uptake will probably go down a little bit for a couple of weeks and then I will probably be filling at least a couple of times a day.  I truly will be surprised if I do not forget or have something happen and let it run out of water before it is done.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Hampster*...do you use something to keep yours from falling over?..looks like she is going to be top heavey no dout...mojo for the flower

*HempGodess*...that is just amazing...do you forsee any issues comeing?


take care and be safe  Everyone:bolt;:bong:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Update on mine flipped it 5 days ago starting to stretch finally watering once a day.  Its looking good Im havin alot of fun so far out of it


----------



## Grower13

going to put mine into flower this weekend...... she has adjusted to her new home...... small as it is.


----------



## Hushpuppy

My Blueberry girl is still hanging in as she is holding her own. Unfortunately, she has stretched a bit as I don't have the best lighting conditions being in the "bloom room" with the other plants that I switched this week. I did a little supercropping on her and tied her down a bit last week to see how she would do. I am going to change her setup this weekend to make it a bit easier to feed and water, plus it will get her up into the light a little more. Here's today's pic. I will post the pic of the changes to the setup when finished.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Everyone's lookin real good. Goddess that one you got is rockin. If it flowers as good as it is vegging, it'll be a bumper crop


----------



## akhockey

A little update on my 2 micros. I found that my Lemon Skunk was leaking and empty but caught it in time before there was damage to the plant. Rather than repair it I just yanked it out and put it in my ebb and flow. The can was packed with roots. I really didnt have room for it anymore anyways. The Kandy Kush is looking good. Finally showing signs of flower. Pics soon.


----------



## Locked

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Hampster*...do you use something to keep yours from falling over?..looks like she is going to be top heavey no dout...mojo for the flower



Not yet 4u but the time will be coming soon...she is starting to pack it on.
I am going to guess 22 grams dry... I think she cld do an ounce dry if I vegged a lil longer. It's like having a top cola in a can.


----------



## bho_expertz

HL ... That pic of yours tells me that Larry is going to do allright in a SOG setup. Thanks for sharing .


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Hammy*...Mine is now 35 days in



HAve a Great weekend everyone


----------



## Locked

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *Hammy*...Mine is now 35 days in
> 
> 
> 
> HAve a Great weekend everyone


Thanks 4u...man your plant is budding up nicely.:hubba:



			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> HL ... That pic of yours tells me that Larry is going to do allright in a SOG setup. Thanks for sharing .



Thanks bho...interesting you say that. I am considering doing 2 gallon Smart pots with 3 Larry OG clones per pot. Might do 3 pots total and see how they do in a SOG set up. I want to know how much they wld yield. If they do well I might do one full tent of them....like 9 pots with 3 in each.


----------



## bho_expertz

It looks manageble your thought. But i don't like the ideia of mixing roots but will grab a chair for sure when you do that .


----------



## Hushpuppy

The only bad thing about doing several plants in one pot is that if they are too close together, they seem to end up competing with each other for light. It's almost like they actively try to strangle each other out. I had some in the gro-lab that were in individual pots but in a hydro bed, and one ended up dying and another was getting weak while the stronger ones were growing like crazy as if to crowd out the weaker ones.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I kept having trouble with my "girl in a glass". It is growing well enough but I can't keep it watered enough before it drains it dry. So I modified the setup to have a rez that the "glass" sits in. :hubba: 

I actually drilled holes in the "glass" so that I can top feed the plant from the rez and allow it to overflow back into the rez. Put my air stone, and a small pump in the rez, which holds 1 gallon of solution. Here's some pics of the process


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think that a gal res is too large for this type of grow...I think for things to be fair, hydro growers need to keep their res capacity at 12 ozs or less.  Part of the challenge of this type grow is the constant attention you need to give your plants because of the small pot (or res) size.  I am filling every day.  With a 1 gal res, I could go days and not worry about my little girl.....kind of defeats the purpose of the grow in my mind.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah I understand what you are saying. I figured since the plant is still contained within the glass, the rez is just automating the watering part of it. I am not allowed to keep it at my house, so I am not able to tend to it like I would like. I plan to add on to my utility building at my house. When I do that I will be able to make me a small grow closet where I can have my grow close to me and be able to tend to it everyday.


----------



## Hushpuppy

If there is any objection to my setup tho, I will back out of the contest. I don't want to break the whole spirit of the game by being unfair.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I think that a gal res is too large for this type of grow...I think for things to be fair, hydro growers need to keep their res capacity at 12 ozs or less. Part of the challenge of this type grow is the constant attention you need to give your plants because of the small pot (or res) size. I am filling every day. With a 1 gal res, I could go days and not worry about my little girl.....kind of defeats the purpose of the grow in my mind.


 
:aok:


----------



## LEFTHAND

*well im def in once i get things rolling again..

and i agree.. on res size.. as i am a water farmer.. i know what ya can do with a small area and big res..
its like using a 6" net pot attached to a 3-5 gal pail..

LH*


----------



## Hushpuppy

Sorry Guys.  I guess I will have to bow out of this challenge as my current setup just doesn't allow for me to be able to access my stealth cabs constant enough to be able to maintain the micro grow in its previous state. Maybe by the next time we do a micro challenge, I will have my stealth cabs close enough to me to be able to stay with it.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *Hushpuppy*...
:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack

Bummer Hush wish you coulda finished with us.


----------



## Hushpuppy

No problem. Maybe next time guys


----------



## Gone2pot!

I totally missed this!! What fun! I'm not around my grow area much either but I may want to thow a bean in a can just to give me something to do. I tried the 5 hour energy drink but one weekend away and I lost it. I'm going to maybe try growing in my car, LOL. What the heck- it may be ok just until I'm home more. I'll use one of my many accidental seeds, after all, this is for fun, and I am craving some fun.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

are we talking another "travelossity" grow

:aok:*G2P*


----------



## Gone2pot!

*Yes! *Why not, LOL.  I just ran to whole foods and made screw up #1  I very carefully picked up a special 4 pack of beer because the cans were the right size... Wrong! 16 oz size, LOL no problem.. I finally tried Buddingtons  (beer). Normally I stick with Guinness, although I like a few others ok. So maybe I'll do a food container, maybe a soda... Nope, I've got it!!! A 12 oz V8 plastic container. I have 3 here so I'll save the one I just drank 
*Travelocity Rides Again! *ROFLMAO


----------



## Lemon Jack

Well heres the J47 she sure has stretched alot lol.  She is startin to put on a few budsites now flipped her on 10/28  so day 11.  She got a little close to the light hence the burn't tips up top.


----------



## Locked

Looking good LJ.....you might hve to stake her if she packs it on.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Ya I hope she will I got plenty of sticks


----------



## Gone2pot!

I put 4 seeds in to soak yesterday...
Jack The Ripper x Cataract Kush (1) (Whitechapel Kush)
Hoosier Daddy x Cheese Haze  (3) (not yet named it is an *accidental pollenation*)
All of the HD x CH have sunk, the Whitechapel Kush is still floating. I won some for naming the strain. It's by Eugenics Genetics. I think I put some rockwool in my truck... If not I may get some today. I know I don't have soil in the truck, LOL. I tried getting the top of my Dad's 12 oz beer can off but it crunched up terrible just trying to attach the opener!  I have a few things that will work without having to try that again... The 12 oz V8 container and a 12 Oz coconut water container. That should do it. I'll get pics up when there is something interesting to show you, not just containers


----------



## Grower13

1 week into flower 7 more to go.......







1


----------



## Rosebud

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> I put 4 seeds in to soak yesterday...
> Jack The Ripper x Cataract Kush (1) (Whitechapel Kush)
> Hoosier Daddy x Cheese Haze  (3) (not yet named it is an *accidental pollenation*)
> All of the HD x CH have sunk, the Whitechapel Kush is still floating. I won some for naming the strain. It's by Eugenics Genetics. I think I put some rockwool in my truck... If not I may get some today. I know I don't have soil in the truck, LOL. I tried getting the top of my Dad's 12 oz beer can off but it crunched up terrible just trying to attach the opener!  I have a few things that will work without having to try that again... The 12 oz V8 container and a 12 Oz coconut water container. That should do it. I'll get pics up when there is something interesting to show you, not just containers



Congratulations on winning the strain name. I have trouble saying eugenics genetics but that could be the satori this morning.

I am glad your doing this fun grow...I haven't had much fun yet, but i know at any minute my little sick girl in the coke can will either die or grow and I will do a cartwheel in joy.  
Are you growing in your car or truck? Good to see you!


----------



## Gone2pot!

Hi *Rose! *I'm doing a mobile grow   eventually, I will have it home under proper lighting, etc...  I wanted to get started so being in the cup holder of my truck will be the logical place since I'm still with my brother. I cant put it here or there outside the hospital because there are too many wanderers.  I'm actually kinda excited to see what these do. If i get a girl I will clone the heck out of her so I can also run the strains in bigger containers.


----------



## orangesunshine

if this were the story of the tortoise and the hare---this is the hare---still in the race---at 33 days from being stuck in the can---she is a survivor with some new growth---gonna start taking care of her now for a single cola grow---


----------



## Lemon Jack

Heres a couple pics of the micro she sure is getting big with lots of budsites its day 20  of flower and Im thinking she willl actually yield well :icon_smile:


----------



## docfishwrinkle

hey guys & girls! all the plants are looking great. THG wheres the pics?


----------



## 7greeneyes

lookin sweet LemonJack :aok:, can't wait to see how she fairs.

7ge


----------



## Lemon Jack

Thanks 7ge me either.


----------



## Locked

Wow LJ...that girl is pretty tall. If she packs it on you will hve a bud club come harvest....

I will post pics of my Larry OG Micro tonight when I finally get off this truck and get home. She is looking good....biggest problem is feeding. With such a small can and such a hungry plant I am finding it difficult to keep her dark green.


----------



## Locked

Hey orange...nice back drop. I like how your plant has a side thing going on.


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Wow LJ...that girl is pretty tall. If she packs it on you will hve a bud club come harvest....
> 
> I will post pics of my Larry OG Micro tonight when I finally get off this truck and get home. She is looking good....biggest problem is feeding. With such a small can and such a hungry plant I am finding it difficult to keep her dark green.



Thanks alot Hammy. I hope she will   As 7ge said maybe I can knock out a seal  :rofl:

Good luck getting off that truck buddy. I know just how ya feel.


----------



## Locked

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Thanks alot Hammy. I hope she will   As 7ge said maybe I can knock out a seal  :rofl:
> 
> Good luck getting off that truck buddy. I know just how ya feel.




Thanks LJ...it's Friday so I do hve a lil extra pep in my step.


----------



## Lemon Jack

:aok: and for the first time in months a saturday off!  Oh ya 2 day weekend lol.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> :aok: and for the first time in months a saturday off! Oh ya 2 day weekend lol.


 
:headbang: :dancing: :woohoo: :headbang: :dancing: :woohoo: :dancing: :headbang:

right on, nice to have a Saturday off.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey orange...nice back drop. I like how your plant has a side thing going on.


 
I seen his and Just knew I had to share the same...The Flag in my Shed is the one My Best Friend carried in Desert Storm..Plants all look banging everyone..\

*Hammy* you get off that truck yet?


Going to look at the trichs later after kareoke its close:yay:


----------



## orangesunshine

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey orange...nice back drop. I like how your plant has a side thing going on.




hey hammy---thanks---that was what was left of a retired mother---the meristem was severed from the root ball dipped in some root gel, jambed in the can,  and the rest is history---LOL---old glory back drop looks a lot better than the micro---but---she's a tough old broad and will make me proud in time---

4u---my flag doesn't have such a honorable beginning---bit of a checkered past in fact---stolen from my college graduation ceremony as a cape on graduation day---


----------



## Grower13

2 weeks into flower........  watering 2 times a day....... putting the nutes to it.:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Grower13*.....Thats going to be a BEAST...how ya plan on holding her upright?

nice job


----------



## Grower13

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *Grower13*.....Thats going to be a BEAST...how ya plan on holding her upright?
> 
> nice job



:holysheep:Maybe make it the middle can in a 12 pack.

Truthfully I'll use a couple of small sand bags and place the can between them.......  double bag some sand in a zip lock baggie.  I'm having fun with this....... good learning experience....... how to grow small with big results.


----------



## Locked

_*Okay some pics of the Larry OG Micro.  Not as dark green as my usual plants because feeding her enough has been a problem with such a small amount of soil.*_


----------



## Rosebud

That does it, I give up.

 Mine looks just like Hamsters, I can't tell them apart.:ignore: :ignore: 





​


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey smoke :ciao:  That plant of yers is gonna look like one big single cola bud about the size of yer forearm when it finishes. What strain did you say it is? I went back but couldn't find it.

Hey Hammy :headbang2:  Them Larrys are rockin also.

Hey G13   Yers is looking like its gonna be like the other two, one big single cola bud, very nice work


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*Hushpuppy*...That is DBB...DOjo Bubba berry...Freeman Genetics...and smells wonderfull  Fan leafs are yellowing fast now...Maybe a Thanksgiving Harvest


----------



## Locked

Down the stretch we go....


----------



## orangesunshine

well looks like she's gonna make it---can't imagine she's got much root structure just yet cause she was just a stump when put her into the can and got off to a neglected start---another week or so and she gets flipped---last 2 pics are from the day she was put in the dirt---happy green friday and a great day to all


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Down the stretch we go....View attachment 180576


 

:hollysheep:

nice work *Hampster*...That is one Sweeet looking Larry....may I ask why the MALE name for a female plant...was the breedersname LArry:rofl:



:ciao:  *orangsunshine*  mojo for a great finish


----------



## dman1234

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Down the stretch we go....View attachment 180576


 
I said it b4 i will say it again, you sick S.O.B.

That is ridiculos, very nice!!


----------



## Locked

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :hollysheep:
> 
> nice work *Hampster*...That is one Sweeet looking Larry....may I ask why the MALE name for a female plant...was the breedersname LArry:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> :ciao:  *orangsunshine*  mojo for a great finish




Thanks 4u....I believe it is attributed to the Lemon Larry clone only strain. I know Elite Genetics used to hve some sick crosses with the Lemon Larry pheno.


----------



## Locked

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I said it b4 i will say it again, you sick S.O.B.
> 
> That is ridiculos, very nice!!




Thanks dman....Having a hard time keeping her upright once the can dries out. Top hvy SOB.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks *Hampster*...we harvested our little Girl Last night.  She smells Better then pumkin pie.


----------



## Locked

Looks yummy 4u.....looks like she shld smoke well.


----------



## Grower13

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *Hampster*...we harvested our little Girl Last night.  She smells Better then pumkin pie.




I'd like to run a couple cases of that.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *Hampster*...we harvested our little Girl Last night. She smells Better then pumkin pie.


 
Speaking of Pumpkin pie, I'd like to serve you up a slice of the Mrs's, I love the little  extras she does with the xtra dough, Have a slice 4u, and add a little whip topping,everybody get toked up and help yourself!! your micro grow is awesome also.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Skag*...


please tell the Mrs's  thanks...looks verry yummy...


----------



## Grower13

22 days in flower 15 inches tall........ stretch is over...... it still balances on its on


----------



## orangesunshine

update---still vegging---gonna flip it next week with some other stuff


----------



## Hushpuppy

I just wanted to update myself even though I am disqualified from the competition. I am still keeping the micro going for learning sake. I have enjoyed doing this setup and have learned some interesting information about running a micro-hydro. She is doing real good, I plant to harvest her about the first week in January. Here's a couple pics :icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13

5 weeks into flower.......... stills stands unaided


----------



## Lemon Jack

Looking good grower mine is set to come down jan 5 and surprisingly she still stands on her own   Ill get a pic tommorow she is 2 ft tall and very very top heavy lol.  Earlier today I was in there messing around and she took a tumble but I believe shes ok.


----------



## Grower13

mine should be ready around  Jan 10........ mine is 18 inches tall...... makes me want to run 21 half gallon pots in my room 3 rows of 7 ....... I think I can get an ounce a plant 21 X 28 = 588....... I use a 600 watt


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Very nice friends...Cant wait to see the pics *LemonJack*

*Grower13*..:aok:

*Hushpuppy*..thats a Beauty of a Girl...Mojo for a Great finish


----------



## Grower13

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Very nice friends...Cant wait to see the pics *LemonJack*




:holysheep:2ft tall makes it a sky  scraper in micro standards.


BTW can I duct tape a stake to the side of my can.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Looking good grower mine is set to come down jan 5 and surprisingly she still stands on her own  Ill get a pic tommorow she is 2 ft tall and very very top heavy lol. Earlier today I was in there messing around and she took a tumble but I believe shes ok.


 
:rofl: she like the rough treatment, eh :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Grower13 said:
			
		

> :holysheep:2ft tall makes it a sky scraper in micro standards.
> 
> 
> BTW can I duct tape a stake to the side of my can.


 
How tall is yours *Grower13*...looks close to 18 inches from Seattle

and yes you can place a suport stake...good call:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine

late bloomer about a week into the 12/12


----------



## Lemon Jack

Heres the update on my mini girl mini lol  

She got pretty tall and has a respectable amount of bud on her I think.  Jan 5 is chop day.


----------



## dman1234

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Heres the update on my mini girl mini lol
> 
> She got pretty tall and has a respectable amount of bud on her I think. Jan 5 is chop day.
> 
> View attachment 181915
> View attachment 181916


 

Thats awesome


----------



## Grower13

lmao........ I could get 40 of those in my closet....... nice job lemon jack....... you win the distance competition.


----------



## Lemon Jack

lol thats what i was thinking a mass sea of green I could prob fit 100 150 under my light lol.  I would never get that many clones.

thanks dman


----------



## Grower13

what strain is that lemon jack?


----------



## Lemon Jack

Jack 47 from sweet seeds.  Its an awesome strain it grow really vigourously  and is a really great yielder.  The smoke isn't the best you ever had but  a heck of alot better than anything I ever bought around here.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Grower13 said:
			
		

> lmao........ I could get 40 of those in my closet....... nice job lemon jack....... you win the distance competition.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## Big_Earl

I like this one...I will read the entire thing and try my own at a later date.


----------



## orangesunshine

welcome *big earl*---that's the beauty of this thread ---you can pop in anytime---:48:


----------



## 7greeneyes

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> Jack 47 from sweet seeds. Its an awesome strain it grow really vigourously and is a really great yielder. The smoke isn't the best you ever had but a heck of alot better than anything I ever bought around here.


 
I yielded 12 ozer's off four horribly stretched plants. Now with the next batch I'll be adding in some booster (Tiger) to the mix (as well as not being stretched ...), but this time I went w/ just BigBloom and molasses with perlite amended FFOF  
Nice high, not the best taste (not really ANY taste, mostly hashy kinda sweet on the tongue and oh so smooth), but a great yield of some very sticky icky buds. The sugary sweet herbal smell that emanates from an open jar is just beautiful...


----------



## orangesunshine

another feeble attempt at photography---:icon_smile:


----------



## Grower13

7 weeks....... 2 maybe 3 left to go....... not even a yellow leaf to be seen.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Grower13*...She looks very tastey

nice job:aok:


----------



## soil

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *Grower13*...She looks very tastey
> 
> nice job:aok:




:yeahthat: 







soil


----------



## soil

first off , i would like to call an audit an possible court trial on 13's entry. if you take a close look at the stucturoidism of the ions in his pic you can clearly see its not pot. i think its K-2. 
you can also see the 75 gallon super-charged bubble bucket auto magic res under the can.
furthermore , i question his real name as being grower 13. 

its all too fishy :smoke1: 


For real though , this is the biggest hydro setup i have ever run. (only one too)

12 oz. party cup , with about a 16-20 oz res/bubble bucket ? am i in ? 

im not sure my windows 3.1 pc can handle a whole picture ...... but if i find a cam , i'll get one up.  




soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Locked

Sorry I hve not updated my Micro grow...work has been off the hook. I took her down a cpl days ago. Trimmed her leaves and left her to dry right in the can. Pics tonight if I can swing it. Nice job guys and girls.


----------



## Grower13

I had my wife read me the name on my license....... it clearly says Grower13....... K-2, whats that?...... I think I have learned to use the maco on my camera.


----------



## orangesunshine

putting on some weight a little at a time---what ever happened to *THG* entry????


----------



## Grower13

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> ---what ever happened to *THG* entry????


 

She just don't want to make us feel bad...... her entry all staked and tied up in the grow room:ccc:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

soil said:
			
		

> first off , i would like to call an audit an possible court trial on 13's entry. if you take a close look at the stucturoidism of the ions in his pic you can clearly see its not pot. i think its K-2.
> you can also see the 75 gallon super-charged bubble bucket auto magic res under the can.
> furthermore , i question his real name as being grower 13.
> 
> its all too fishy :smoke1:
> 
> 
> For real though , this is the biggest hydro setup i have ever run. (only one too)
> 
> 12 oz. party cup , with about a 16-20 oz res/bubble bucket ? am i in ?
> 
> im not sure my windows 3.1 pc can handle a whole picture ...... but if i find a cam , i'll get one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soil :icon_smile:


 

 

Thanks *soil*  Court is now in session...:giggle:

Lets call *13* to the stand....."is what *Soil* saying true"?  is that a resivor bellow the can?...Please take some pics with entire can on something other then the blue container...Im thinking maybe just what ya sit on for pics  ...Please clearify...We will recess for :bong:  


Happy New year everyone
:48:


----------



## Grower13

One photo will set me free...... I'm clean...... just using a kitty litter bucket as a stand so I don't have get to low to snap the photo....... I'm planning on doing a photo essay when I peel the can off the root mass and pluck the leaves off...... so far I'm left wondering what if....... what if I' had a done 25 of these.


----------



## Grower13

My defense  

exhibit 1 bottom of can and side views of can while being held. please notice can still stands on its own


----------



## bho_expertz

Nice one :aok:


----------



## Grower13

It's going to be dank   It is starting to fox tail...... got a week left at most..... 56 days now.


----------



## 7thG

Your Honor!
If I may?
-Takes Floor-
The Defedendent....."Grower 13", has YET to produce a photo showing bottom and top of can and plant.

:48: 

Happy New Year MP!


----------



## Grower13

7thG said:
			
		

> Your Honor!
> If I may?
> -Takes Floor-
> The Defedendent....."Grower 13", has YET to produce a photo showing bottom and top of can and plant.
> 
> :48:
> 
> Happy New Year MP!





:holysheepk..... this is all I got...... got it sitting on clear mason jar....... got me holding it up and sideways


----------



## Grower13

[/attach]


----------



## Grower13




----------



## 4u2sm0ke

We the people find *Grower13*.......


"innocent"  And ask that He Enjoy the Awesome smoke thats going to come from That great can grow...


:aok:

Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Hushpuppy

It looks like my disqualified micro is just about ready for harvesting. She has entered her 9th week of flowering and has about 30%cloudy trichs. Her fan leaves are starting to yellow out even though I am still feeding her, so I suspect she is nearing the end of her life cycle. I keep checking the trichs every other day now. She may not be able to compete but I have learned a lot from this grow. Here's a couple pics. :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Awesome work *Hushpuppy*   Let me know how she yields


----------



## Grower13

9 weeks....... she's still putting on weight........ 97% cloudy...... no amber yet...... should I chop her or let her go another week?........ she still stands unaided.:holysheep:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

let her ride:lama:


Amber...Amber....Amber


----------



## Lemon Jack

Hey guys I chopped mine about a week ago pics are laggin lol been busy this week Ill get some up in the mornin but she came down at 67 days and weighed in at 10.9 grams  I was quite pleased with my results


----------



## orangesunshine

where is THG update---here's all i got---another 3-5 weeks to go---this is the most abused little plant i have ever tended---the will to survive is incredible in this little weed---until recently she was kicked over onto her side a dozen times---hidden under the canopy---starving for water and in direct line of fire of the fan---most resilient little girl---she may still dodge the hash bucket---lol


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, you guys are impressive. I am a big quitter pants. I couldn't stand looking at mine and tossed it a month ago. I am very impressed with what you all have done. Much admiration.


----------



## docfishwrinkle

i agree w/ rose. from time to time i peek in & its been a min since. all i can say is WOW! nice work to all, oh & where the hell is goddess' entry? THG where are you? im itchin to see. grower 13 im really impressed, looks like you could get around a 1/2 oz maybe. 4u i love the micros you come up w/ and hope all is well in da shed


----------



## Hushpuppy

Ok guys, here it is. I know I can't win the big trophy or the cash :hubba:  but I did the cut yesterday and put her in the drying cabinet. I have to say this has been a real learning experience for me. I am happy to say that she got to 20" tall with some really nice buds that are seriously sticky. Unfortunately, I had a light leak that caused her to start popping nanners here the last few days or else I would have let her go another week or two. Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## Hushpuppy

here are some more pics at harvest. I got the order of my my pics backwards but you can see what happened. I grossed 87grams wet.


----------



## Grower13

10 weeks...... she came down..... gonna miss that girl.


----------



## Grower13

how I did it


----------



## Grower13

The shape of the can I choose helped me out!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Great work friends....Enjoy the Smoke

:48:


----------



## Grower13

The daily routine went like this

7:00 am lights on
would water well from the top (with half strength nutes nearly everyday) and let drain and pour off excess in the half inch deep lid/tray/dish in which the can stood in for 10 weeks. I never let the the can sit in nuted water. I don't think it is good to let your roots sit saturated in nuted water for very long. After feeding was completed every morning, I'd fill the half inch deep lid with R/O PH'd water and water 24/7 from the bottom up. Having a dome shape on the bottom of the can allowed less of the dirt in the can to be be sitting in the waters all of the time...... it was like having a small ring sponge in the bottom of the can to aid in keeping this thirsty girl watered. 

In addition..... I top dressed with lime at week one and at week 4..... to keep the ph up..... I have got to admit...... what my Grand mom taught me about taking care of violets when I was a kid payed off on this. And having a clone of right strain going to pull if off. 

I wish y'all could be here to share it with me in a few weeks. Thanks 4u2sm0ke it has been a hoot.


----------



## orangesunshine

one tough sob---


----------



## Dragonfly2921

This thread is a hoot, you guys inspire me...to grow hydro (something I'm working towards).  I have to learn to grow in soil first I suppose (payin' my dues, and paying them hard at the moment).

Thanks for the link Hush.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Dragonfly*


keep on keeping on brother...it only gets better :48:


take care and be safe


----------



## PuffinNugs

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> Ok guys, here it is. I know I can't win the big trophy or the cash :hubba:  but I did the cut yesterday and put her in the drying cabinet. I have to say this has been a real learning experience for me. I am happy to say that she got to 20" tall with some really nice buds that are seriously sticky. Unfortunately, I had a light leak that caused her to start popping nanners here the last few days or else I would have let her go another week or two. Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure.



Not bad at all. Looks like it'll smoke well.

I hate your scale though, friend of mine gave me the same one like 9 years ago. No .01 and inaccurate with smaller amounts. Guess that's Walmart quality though. Nice for a base weight but wouldn't rely on it if I was selling or something. Just had to add that in since your the only other person I've ever seen using the ex3


----------



## Hushpuppy

That's interesting to know. I have been using it for some time and had a friend with a nice calibration weight set check it and it was right on for smaller weight. It didn't start to get off until it got above 2oz, and then it was short by 1 gram at 2oz. I don't ever measure more than that with it so hopefully it will stay good. I know walmart quality is weak at best but I guess sometimes even a blind squirrel finds a nut worth eating


----------



## PuffinNugs

Hushpuppy said:
			
		

> That's interesting to know. I have been using it for some time and had a friend with a nice calibration weight set check it and it was right on for smaller weight. It didn't start to get off until it got above 2oz, and then it was short by 1 gram at 2oz. I don't ever measure more than that with it so hopefully it will stay good. I know walmart quality is weak at best but I guess sometimes even a blind squirrel finds a nut worth eating


 
well i was searching for like 20 minutes i cant find mine, was going to put my calibration weight on it but i must of threw it out or compelty lost it lol. 

maybe this wake and bake will help me remeber


----------



## MiracleDro

I wanted to do jolly green giant can when that was going so after not visiting for a while and searching I found this thread. So I'm in. I'm going to be doing a DWC pop can. I am going to need to cut the top of the can and put a small net pot in. Then I will run an air hose in to bubble it. Pretty sure Ill just start from a random seed I have laying around. So I'll throw it in a wet paper towel inside a ziploc and should pop in 24-36 hours.

Ill post pics within next two days


----------



## MiracleDro

Pics as promised. This is smallest dwc I've done LOL. I think keeping water temps down is gonna be biggest problem. Ill have to use some peroxide and maybe some root conditioner to keep away from slimy roots.


----------



## Grower13

this ought to be good


:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I did a DWC in a red bull can....Ill tell ya ..you will ned another container too feed...your biggest issue isnt the heat of the water  as much as the water being gone...I placed My red bull can in a small coffee can that i would fill with water...at harvest..I couldnt get the rootball out...it was packed tight...but did finish her out...mojo for you  *MiracleDro*
:48:


----------



## MiracleDro

Thanks guys! I've got the first set of leaves now. I'll take pics when a true set comes in. Maybe I'll just go straight to flower off the bat. Haven't really decided yet. What do ya think? Is that legal in the contest to put the can inside another container as long as the roots aren't leaving the can?


----------



## Grower13

I think a clone would be easier.


----------



## purificationB

Im going to grow a few incase of males popping up.


----------



## MiracleDro

So here is the dwc dew can. I am going to feed the plant through my existing screen. It was sent straight to flower and is just showing pistils yesterday. 

:icon_smile:

Edit: I just realized I should also take a pic of the bottom of the can to show its still there so i'll do it on next post I do


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Mircledro*.....be ready to water twice a day


take care and be safe


----------



## Grower13

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> very nice *Mircledro*.....be ready to water twice a day
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


 
that plant will suck the bottom outta that dew can in less then a day....... I'm thinking 3 times a day if his room gets up into the mid 80's....... he might ought to get a drip IV running to it 24/7....... good luck Mircledro...... you'll learn some stuff for sure.


----------



## MiracleDro

My room stays at about 76-78 degrees. I just received my drip irrigation stuff for my outdoor garden of tons of veggies so maybe I can use some extra pieces and put a feed on it. If it overflows it would just go into the table and its reservoir anyway. I also have an 18 Gallon Dwc going check out my journal. Next my room will be using a DIY Undercurrent system I lke the fast setup of the 8x4 trays so I just wanted to run one for the first grow in the new space. I already had two trays laying around. So far its eating 1/4 of the can right now a day and is 3/4 full of roots.
Thanks for reply guys
Take Care


----------



## MiracleDro

Getting bigger and using bout half a can a day of water


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

MiracleDro said:
			
		

> Getting bigger and using bout half a can a day of water


 
:aok:


----------

